# C++: проблема с определением кода клавиши backspace

## KAMIKAZE_

В простом терминале и в xterm код клавиши BACKSPACE = 263, а в КДЕшной Konsole = 127. Как можно программно(C/C++) без участия пользователь опрееделить этот самый код?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

